# Kai Alexander Hamilton is here! 26/01/09



## Neecee

So I'm finally getting round to recalling what happened the other day! Please excuse any grammar/spelling mistakes as little Kai loves to snuggle up on my chest as I'm typing (and he smells so good I don't wanna put him down!)

Ok, so I started to feel a bit more uncomfortable with twinges and such on sunday (25th) and the pains slowly got more intense throughout the day. It finally got to the point on sunday evening where the pains were closer together and lasting longer than a minute each so we called the Birth Centre and they told us to come in. 

Got checked out and was only 1cm dilated so we went back home as I was more comfortable there anyway and wanted to ride it out at home for as long as possible. So we got back home about 1am and hubby called my mum to let her know that I was back home for a while. All I can say is my mum must have been sat at home in the car, keys in the ignition, just waiting for the call because she got all the way from Reading to Croydon in about an hour which as far as I'm aware isn't even legally possible!!!

So I sent hubby to bed and mum stayed up with me as I just couldn't sleep because the pains were getting worse each time. I managed to last til 6am and then decided that it was time to go back in. When we got back to the birth centre and they checked me I was only 3cm dilated which pee'd me right off! They strapped me to a machine to monitor the contractions and Kai's heart and I was also put on an IV drip as they said I'd contracted a UTI and I'd probably have to be induced.

My midwife was absolutely wonderful - her name is Shai, in case anyone ever comes across her at Mayday Birth Centre. She kept us so entertained and in the loop at all times. I was let off the monitor for a while but I was still attached to the drip, so mum decided it would be good to walk around for a bit. Then she decided that walking wasn't enough and as I had my ipod and speakers with me, I should make the most of the pole I was attached to and do a spot of pole dancing to ease the contractions! So off I went in my sexy hospital property gown, pole dancing around my room to ease the pain!

Anyhoo, contractions were getting stronger and baby was really not coping well. I hadn't had any pain relief yet, but when they came in to induce me and I was examined, they found I was 8cm and waters were bulging so the midwife broke them for me - that gushing is the weirdest feeling! They found there was meconium in the water so I was rushed to the delivery suite to get to the real work. 

In the delivery suite, I only managed to get 3 puffs of G&A before Kai's heart rate dropped drastically and the next thing I knew there was a crash team in the room and I was being whisked off to theatre for an emergency c-section. It was all really scary but the medical team there were absolutely fantastic. The hardest part was trying to sit upright with my back curved over whilst they were trying to get the spinal tap in - all whilst the strongest contractions were going on. My midwife had to actually hug me to get me into the right position. My whole body went numb from the boobs down and then Martin (my hubby) walked in in full scrubs! The trousers were too short and too tight and he looked so funny! I felt a bit of pushing and tugging and then all of a sudden Kai was dragged out kicking and screaming and peeing over everyone!!! He was taken away and cleaned up and then Martin brought him over to me and I just burst into tears I was so relieved he was ok! I've never done so much praying in all my life! While they were stitching me up, I spent the next 5mins willing myself to keep my eyes open because I was feeling drowsy and I was scared if I closed my eyes I might never wake up again.

I was then taken to recovery and Kai was handed to me. I wanted to feed him and he latched on straight away (which is more than can be said for him now!)

We're so happy to finally have him here and I feel so blessed!

Kai Alexander Hamilton
7lbs 9
53cm long

I'll post pics in a min, just wanted to post story in case the computer crashed and I lost the lot!
 



Attached Files:







poledancer.jpg
File size: 66.8 KB
Views: 260









hellomummy.jpg
File size: 90.1 KB
Views: 145









KAM1.jpg
File size: 97.3 KB
Views: 120


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congratulations xx


----------



## masi

Ahh congrats. He knows who his mummy is too, judging by the way he is looking at you.


----------



## AubreyK80

Awwwwww Congrats :)


----------



## ALY

CONGRATS X :hug: 
LOVE THE PICS HES LOVLEY X


----------



## navarababe

awww hun, gorgeous xx


----------



## ~KACI~

Love the pole dancing pic!!! :lol: 

Great story x x


----------



## sparkswillfly

Congratulations! Hes beautiful! Great pics! xx


----------



## helen1234

awwww well done you. 
huge congratulations. he's yummy.
xx


----------



## jms895

Congratulations!! He is lovely xxxxx


----------



## honey08

:cry: congrats hun, makes me so emotional x


----------



## maddiwatts19

congratulations hun, he's gorgeous xx


----------



## JayleighAnn

Congrats he's gorgeous! And I love your pole dancing :rofl:


----------



## polo_princess

He's adorable Neecee congratulations hun!!


----------



## danni2609

Congrats again!! Lovin the pole dance haha


----------



## happy&healthy

Love the pole dancing. Congrats on your beautiful boy.


----------



## SuzyQ

:rofl: at the pole dancin pic-love it. Congrats-he's lovley. x


----------



## mrscookie

hahah you are too cute!!! you did fantastically mama well done, he is amazing! I love his eyes ahhhh. feb mums reign jan! lol
I know you had a shit time, but i know it was worth it, your lil man is gorgeous!
im proud of you mama, you did goooood!
love you lots
xxxxxx


----------



## pookies24feb09

Congratulations hun! Kai is gorgeous :hugs: I love the 1st pic lol! I'll remember that one for when I'm in labour... Dance around the room! Brilliant :rofl:


----------



## princessttc

Congrats x x x love the pics :hug:


----------



## bellazucca

Congratulations!! He is gorgeous! Yes, the pole dancing was a nice touch!!! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## nessajane

congratulations!! xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Congrats xx


----------



## Beth_18

congrats x x x


----------



## Angelface

lol reading that i just imagined a full term perganant woman pole dancing, but to have the pic of it too! ha hillarious! lovely pics, and beautiful baby, congratz! xx


----------



## Rachiebaby24

aaawwww he is GORGEOUS!!!!! Next time im in croydon we must meet up so Maley can meet him!! he he he

Well done and well done for staying calm!!!!

xx


----------



## rita lewis

:rofl::rofl:Your photo around the pole is so funny... cant stop laughing... Well done you, LO is beatiful
Hope the recovery is going well
xx


----------



## lynz

congrats


----------



## Belle

Congratulations!! xx


----------



## CapitalChick

Congrats!!! He looks great and has nice coloring!


----------



## LittleBee

Congrats!!


----------



## orange-sox

Congrats hun, he's gorgeous... what do you look like pole dancing hey? :rofl:


----------



## Drazic<3

Oh he is beautiful! Congratulations x


----------



## Frankie

loving the 1st piccy you look great for being in labour 

congrats xx


----------



## sarah_george

Congratulations! xxx


----------



## hellotasha

what a gorgeous lil baby xxxxxx


----------



## Bearsbaby

Congrats! Great recount of your experience and lovely pics too! :baby:


----------



## Meels-Spot

Congrats he's lovely! :happydance:


----------



## emie

:happydance:oh so sweet congrats hun :hug:


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Aw, congratulations. 

Love the pole dancing picture lol.

He's a little cutie :D


----------



## princess_bump

huge congratulations x


----------



## Mommy2Kian

I've just shed tears while reading your story, it reminded me of my own, and i had such a traumatic birth i swore i would never put myself or my partner through that again, but here we are TTc our second 3 years later lol...congratulations on the birth of your gorgeous bundle of joy!!!


----------



## Twinkles

fabulous pics! congratulations xx


----------



## avistar

congrats! he is so adorable!


----------



## massacubano

Congrats Neecee! love the poll dancer picture! and he is so adorable....


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations! He's adorable!


----------



## Lu28

Congratulations, he's absolutely gorgeous :hugs:


----------



## Hevz

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

I keep thinking of that predictor thingy you did to see what baby would look like, remember when you put yours and hubby pics in???? Glad he doesn't look anything like it, you would have had some explaining to do :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

he's beautiful:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## clairebear

congrats!!1 hes lovely 

the pole dancing pic is ACE!!!


----------



## VicLl

He is beautiful! Congratulations sweetie! xxx


----------



## greenkat

Congratulations!


----------



## cheeky92x

congrats :) :) haha i love the fact that u started pole dancin haha


----------



## PeanutBean

Congratulations!


----------



## babymello

Hey Girl,

He's finally here.

Congratulations on the birth of your beautiful baby boy.

I just know you and hubby are excited.
Wow, what a birth story.

I laughed at your pole dance photo. I see you had lots of fun.

Your birth story, reminded me of my birth story regarding the emergency c-section.

Praise God everything is well with you and Kai.

Have fun with your bundle of Joy. They grow really fast.

Mello


----------



## Chris77

Awww!! So so so cute!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## ThatGirl

hes stunning lovely name x


----------



## missjacey44

Congratulations, hes a cutie and love his name!


----------



## Pinkgirl

Congratulations hunni xx


----------



## Morgan1983

CONGRATULATIONS HUN XX :happydance::hugs:


----------



## sam#3

Great pictures congratualtions xx


----------



## aurora32

Congrats hunn.


:hug::hug::hug:


----------

